# How to get a lab out of the boat?



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a 2year old yellow lab (tasha) i love her to death, but when i am duck hunting from my boat she will not jump into the water.Any help would be awesome.Thanks


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Is there an actual platform area, or are you expecting her to jump over a wall? Not like that is a problem with most labs, but I'm sure some could be picky about it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This Spring after the water warms up (at least 55 degrees) is the time to work on this issue. Most likely she views jumping out as a negative experience (perhaps went in over her head when she was young?), and you need to make it a positive one.

Start with your boat on dry land, and get a dog platform for it. A dog platform gives her a secure means of getting in & out, and many simply place their dog on them when hunting. Encourage your dog to use the platform to get in & out of the boat, then praise her up when she does good.

After a few days where she's going in & out without hesitation, put your boat in shallow water (shallow enough that your dog can wade up to it's chest/won't go in over it's head), making sure it's free of rocks, brush, or anything else that can endanger or hurt your dog when she enters. Now toss a bumper (not too far) and send your dog via the platform. Remember to praise her up when she does it, and no more than 3-4 bumpers. End the session with a fun bumper and praise. After your dog is comfortable in shallow water, move to water that requires her to swim when you send her.

Remember you want it to be a positive experience, so lots of praise and end with a fun bumper. In a few weeks she'll be doing just fine...


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I agree with NDTerminator 
I would just add that you should stand in the water the first few times waving the dummie in front of the dog making her really want it.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I thank you for all your tips,i have a low profile boat so the front deck is only 6" off the water surface.The problem is in minnesota were i hunt it's a big lake with lots of patchy vegitation in 6-8 feet of water.If anyone has a great platform or info on building one please let me know.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Good advice with standing in the water. If you are handy with a welder and don't care about weight then I would think you would be able to make something pretty easy.

I would take a look at Mack's Prairie Wings or Cabela's websites. They both carry dog ramps. Should be able to design one from the pictures there. If you do build something just remember, wet wood is slippery. You'll need outdoor carpet for traction.

I took my dog out for a test run when I bought my duck boat. Glad it was warm and shallow. I didn't have it secured to the boat right and the ramp wound up on the bottom of the lake.


----------

